# back at the gym



## BigHulk (Jan 27, 2013)

So I drop gym like 6 months ago so i wonder what my condition is going to be , i'm going back tomorrow first time from 6 months , i'm excited as hell heheheh  , I wonder how much i did drop in weights , i was doing 225 lb for 10 reps on bench press and 250 lb for 8 reps squad so we will c heheheh , i gain few unwanted ponds on me heheh , not sure yet how much hahahah i don't think that i wanna know , my weight was 218 lb with low body fat % , i wanna get back in a shape , bought proteins and creatine , good diet and working out and i should shread that fat for summer


----------



## BigHulk (Jan 28, 2013)

54 views and no comment , o woow ,bump , so i guess no weight lifters on this site


----------



## Serial Violator (Jan 28, 2013)

Yeah man there are a few on here


----------



## Serial Violator (Jan 28, 2013)

whats your routine?


----------



## BigHulk (Jan 28, 2013)

It depends what i'm hitting for , now i wanna gain more strength to get back to the level of weights that i was before and cardio to lose my gut lol
Monday : chest , tric , legs , abs
Tuesday: back , bic , shoulders
Wednesday: Abs
Thursday: same as monday minus Abs 
Friday: same as tuesday plus Abs

on days what i don't have abs i wanna throw some cardio ,
anyways i download from pirate bay that system "the body beast" , it's made by the same ppl who make p90x did any one hear about that " beast " program , i download that shit for free with a book and all , and on beachbody.com they wanna like 100$ for it , i think that after schreading i my just give it a shot , i always was laughin when ppl was trying stuff like that because for me it was all gimmiks , but when i watch it they have pretty cool workout routine there , so i my give it a shot just to try something new lol


----------



## jpill (Jan 28, 2013)

take it easy the first few weeks brother just work out at like 50-60% and focus on form. Muscle has memory and you will build it back quick. I'm now back in the gym 5 times a week for the last two weeks and seeing huge gains. Working all muscle groups twice a week.!


----------



## BigHulk (Jan 28, 2013)

jpill said:


> take it easy the first few weeks brother just work out at like 50-60% and focus on form. Muscle has memory and you will build it back quick. I'm now back in the gym 5 times a week for the last two weeks and seeing huge gains. Working all muscle groups twice a week.!


hehe I hear ya , thats what i'm doing for first few weeks on around 60% , and then go hard  that's what i was planning to do neways, first week or two my muscles r gonna be sour ass hell but that is a great feeling of accomplishment


----------



## SnakeByte (Jan 28, 2013)

If all you want is to lose a little flab, then read all about metabolism.
But a few very nice tips I found are working out in the morning for 1.
2- (you may not believe me) a FULL 1-3 minute COLD shower first thing after working out in the morning before switching over to hot or whatever temp you prefer.

But don't pussy out, it's not that easy. That last one you will notice a difference in less than a week, NO JOKE!
Dressing warmly when working out helps burn fat because it raises your body temp too.

and 3- Spicy food

The problem with bodybuilding to get rid of fat is that it doesn't bring up your metabolism enough to keep up when you stop working out, so you just get fat...


----------



## BigHulk (Jan 28, 2013)

cold shower that's a first one that i'm hearing about that lol


----------



## SnakeByte (Jan 28, 2013)

I didn't believe it either. Something about making the fat cells extremely cold, then alternating to warm or hot just melts the fat off.
You can use an ice pack on the stubborn areas for the same effect.

10 Health Benefits of Cold Showers

Number 3 and 7


----------



## Serial Violator (Feb 1, 2013)

BigHulk said:


> It depends what i'm hitting for , now i wanna gain more strength to get back to the level of weights that i was before and cardio to lose my gut lol
> Monday : chest , tric , legs , abs
> Tuesday: back , bic , shoulders
> Wednesday: Abs
> ...


Mines usually 
Monday-legs and ads( iv'e got a good ab circuit i do that i do which has ripped my stomach right up)
Tuesday-chest and tri
Wednesday-traps shoulders and abs
Thursday-back and bicep
Friday-a bit of cardio,forearms and abs

How heavy do you lift?


----------



## Mookjong (Feb 1, 2013)

Drink 8oz cold water with in 10 mins being awake.Run an ez mile come back home Eat a high fiber cereal with a glass of 4oz glass of (red) grapefruit juice. THen a coffee for the drive to work. If all goes well you need to shit within an hour of being on the job. At this point your metabolic rate is JACKED! for the day.

If your day starts like this, it's gonna be a productive one. 
Eat a light protein lunch with CARBS!!!
Drink a sugar protien drink 40 min prework out
Workout mid afternoon- early evening 

Eat your post work out meal.

High Protein dinner with mass greens and light carbs
Slam as much cottage cheese down as you can right before bed. Or (Casine) protein shake.


----------



## Mookjong (Feb 1, 2013)

Dont do chest and leg in the same day. Do Legs with Back and shoulders on POWER days.

Mon- Power Day ,Dead-lifts, clean and jerk, Snatch+ Press, Good mornings(On Deck ONly) Full extention squat(from tippy toe calf raise down to ass to heel. Tbar row to complete failure.

Tues- Back Bi's ABS

Wed-Chest and tri's ABS(xfactor machines only)
Thurs Shoulders, traps, hams, glutes
Fri Heavy squats 3 set max, Heavy shrugs 3 sets max ABs+Calves, Cardios circuit for beach muscles of your choosing. 1 set of 20 to FAIL


----------



## BigHulk (Feb 6, 2013)

SnakeByte said:


> I didn't believe it either. Something about making the fat cells extremely cold, then alternating to warm or hot just melts the fat off.
> You can use an ice pack on the stubborn areas for the same effect.
> 
> 10 Health Benefits of Cold Showers
> ...


About that cold and hot , dudes at my gym was tellin the same thing lol , but they been sitting in a sauna for like 10 min then go and take cold shower and go back to the sauna . some of them r doing that even few times in a row , i haven't try it yet that but it's gotta be shocking for ur body lol



Serial Violator said:


> Mines usually
> Monday-legs and ads( iv'e got a good ab circuit i do that i do which has ripped my stomach right up)
> Tuesday-chest and tri
> Wednesday-traps shoulders and abs
> ...


i,m not lifting heavy now , thats my only second week of being back at the gym , i'm not going on full weight , i wanna my body to get use to the working out a bit again before i'm gonna go heavy , so my bench press i was doing 190 lb 4 sets 10 reps , my squads was at 200 lb same sets and reps , my deadlift i was doing 250lb , i'm thinking another week or so and i'm going all out lol  , but my weight drop down so i'm happy i drop like 4 ponds in two weeks , and i can c the diffrenc in my gut a bit , i guess that cardio plus diet and sauna works hehehe


----------



## BigHulk (Feb 6, 2013)

Mookjong said:


> Dont do chest and leg in the same day. Do Legs with Back and shoulders on POWER days.
> 
> Mon- Power Day ,Dead-lifts, clean and jerk, Snatch+ Press, Good mornings(On Deck ONly) Full extention squat(from tippy toe calf raise down to ass to heel. Tbar row to complete failure.
> 
> ...


 Heheheh u c my brother monday can't be a power day for me because i'm beat after partying whole weekend and mondays i'm week lol ,
But what u put here , i gotta sey looks interesting .


----------



## Mookjong (Feb 14, 2013)

BigHulk said:


> Heheheh u c my brother monday can't be a power day for me because i'm beat after partying whole weekend and mondays i'm week lol ,
> But what u put here , i gotta sey looks interesting .


That's the reason I do my power days on Monday. So by Friday My legs are back underneath me. I have a hard time enjoying my weekend when I'm walking funny and can't sit down.

I'm a firm believer in doing cardio in the AM for the fat burning benefits, and body building in the evening, so I can train my muscles when they are weaker. I find it a more efficient way to "train to failure" and I get a better deeper Rem sleep. Cardio in the PM makes it more difficult for me to get a good night sleep.

Amino acids are a very important supplement, imo, even more so then a whey isolate powder. (I do both) But the point is that supplementing amino's will allow your body to make proteins from incomplete sources or non-animal proteins. 

The shower thing, I never looked at it from a fat burning stand point, however I don't buy. The way I see it, all you'd be doing is tightening up your skin and muscles creating the illusion of a slimmer you. When your body is hot your skin loose creating the opposite effect. What I've been doing for years is basically the opposite, after a hard session I'll jump into a hot shower, wash up, switch to cold and just focus on breathing for a few minutes.(It takes the wind out of me) But the reason I've always done it like this is to tighten everything back up, so I'm not waddling out of the gym. It also seems help with soreness. Well I should also mention that after a hard work out and a cold shower, I feel very euphoric or "Like a Boss". 


Btw, that lil sample workout I posted was built around MY strengths a weaknesses. There's a lot of theology for my goals being employed. 

Since your just getting back into the swing of things, focus on your core, once that's back everything else will just come together.


----------



## Agley (Feb 21, 2013)

Well!!Gym is the best solution to keep fitness of the body and health.Most of
the young people like the gym work for keep fitness of the body and build the
muscles.So i like the gym work because it is very simple and easier solution to
gain fitness of the body...


----------

